# Bowtech: String D-Loop VS Metal Nock Point



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

i think with a well placed d-loop that the arrow has a better start wenn shooting it, because the force of the bow is then placed at the center of the arrow en not under it.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Man, you will get a lot of post on this one. I have shot some of my bows from loops and others from the string. Honestly, I have had better luck shooting from the string. It seems to tune easier for me. Maybe because I have shot that way for so long. I just got a new hoyt pro-elite with spiral cams about a week ago. The draw length is about a half inch longer than what it is supposed to be. I tried it with a loop, but it was a touch to long. So I ended up putting on a nock and cushion buttons to make it fit me better. I haven't group tested it yet, but as for the paper, it shot better holes and it bare shafted better too. I think most people shoot a loop that is too short and doesn't tune as well. I have been quilty of that too. If a loop is the right length it will tune good. Shooting off the string tunes good too. I like how the peep sight sets when I shot off the string better than a loop. I think both ways are good. it is a matter of preference.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I have shot both ways and currently I am shooting off the string.. I changed about 5 years ago after tuning issues with a Browning Elipse I had. I went back to directly off the string and have not gone back. My Bowtech Pro 40 and my Old Glory both shooting bullet holes right off the string. I like the fact that when hunting I dont have to feel or look for the loop to get ready.... I know a lot of guys that go the other way.. If I shot better with a loop I would have one. As long as things are tuning great and the arrow is hitting the mark why add another piece to the puzzle? .. Steve


----------



## jeremiah spurli (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a new Bow tech and shoot with a D-loop!! The bow is off the hook .. shoots great .. I shot it off the string when i first got it really no difference at all .. its fast and quiet but can be very unforgiving if you do something wrong. and it don't take much. keep shooting


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

It really depends on the model of the bow, and the cams. On my son's Miranda, the only way to get that thing to tune was to attach the release directly to the string, or have both knots of the D-loop under the nock. On his Equalizer, it seens to be happy with the standard D-loop, with one knot over and one under.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

I've tried the metal horseshoes and prefer the string. The metal is heavier, much more costly, and harder to make small adjustments because it clamps a flat spot on the string.

Here are Bob Ragsdale's reasons to use a string loop: 
"Eliminates arrow-falloff at full draw. 
- Makes nocking point location less critical. 
- No need to re-nock after a let-down. 
- No serving wear from release aid contact. 
- Assures easy one-handloading 
- Releases can remain attached and ready to go. 
- Eliminates gaps in serving from up pressure on nocking point. 
- Controls peep sight rotation. 
- Eliminates nock warping due to pinch at full draw. 
- Allows release aids to be at an angle rather than only level. 
- Makes shorter length bows easier to work with. 
- Extends maximum available sight range area. 
- Prevents arrow from sliding down the string during the shot. 
- Prevents release aid rope slap with high cheek anchor. 
- Improves shoulder alignment. 
- Loop length can modify draw length of bow. 
- Eliminates chin slap from inward swinging release aid ropes. 
- Can be used with all non-rope release aids. 
- Reduces string vibration noise."


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm with Ragsdale.


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

*String torque*

I use a free flight realease without complete rotation and get alot of string torque when shooting off the string,the loop prevents this.
I also prefer the loop for alot of reasons already mentioned


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

no problem here on my Tribute with a tied on loop and tied on nock points above and below nock to help prevent pince. Works real well for me.

I have tried one of the aluminum ones in the past with a different bow. Those are a bunch of BS! Mine slid and was noisey.

J-


----------

